# Landscape feature, DPE Mag



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey all here's a feature on landscape techniques I wrote for DPE mag that's in shops from today 














































Cheers

Drew


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Lost for words stunning picture's everyone, and going to have a read of this thanks for posting, well done on your feature


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Stunning mate. :thumb:

I would love a high res one for my office if you are feeling generous. 

Otherwise, I can pay.

Quality Photography mate.

Maxtor.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Awesome stuff Drew, why do i think ive seen the first shot and one of the others already in a mag? I know you work for one of the mags as ive seen you in there.. Brilliant stuff


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Lost for words stunning picture's everyone, and going to have a read of this thanks for posting, well done on your feature


Thanks 



Maxtor said:


> Stunning mate. :thumb:
> 
> I would love a high res one for my office if you are feeling generous.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, discount for DW members 



GIZTO29 said:


> Awesome stuff Drew, why do i think ive seen the first shot and one of the others already in a mag? I know you work for one of the mags as ive seen you in there.. Brilliant stuff


Cheers fella - was main shot back last year in DSLR mag golden hour feature 

http://drewbuckleyphotography.com/images/publications/i62_dslrp_gh1.jpg

http://drewbuckleyphotography.com/images/publications/i62_dslrp_gh2.jpg

Cheers

Drew


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

P.s. writing a feature on Pembs for next months


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

looks good Drew, as always, remember you posting some of these pics when you had taken them and being blown away.

Would love to buy the mag and have a proper read at work, so help me out, DPE? Digital Photography something?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks fella yeh sorry - Digital Photography Enthusiast, this is the cover :










cheers

Drew


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Cheers mate, ill grab a copy tomorrow and get a swatch :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice work Drew :thumb:


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

Great shots will be grabbing a copy also


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Nice - I'll grab a copy this week when I am in the airport.


----------

